# Hamiltons new movements: The h21 & h31



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been talking to my rep about Hamiltons new movements and I thought I would share with you guys.
The H21 & H31 are variants of the Valjoux 7750 chronograph movement but modified for increased accuracy and extended power reserve (60 hours as oppose to 42). The idea behind the power reserve is that some people will take off their "work watch" on sunday evening and leave it off their wrist until monday morning. The good people at Hamilton want that watch to still be ticking come Monday morning!

Below is a link to the youtube video for your viewing pleasure: ;-)

YouTube - ‪Hamilton presents 2 exclusive Swiss Made movements: the H31 and H21‬‏

Check out the Spirit of Liberty Watch! It's one of their new pieces with the new H21 movement.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I noticed that 60h power reserve in the latest newsletter. Very very nice feature! I'm surprised that this has not been more widely discussed.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty cool. I like the "H" pattern on the bridge, too. Nice touch. 
I wonder what the MSRP of these new models will be, though....


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone know if Hamilton will incorporate these movements into their existing jazzmaster chronograph model lineup?


----------



## ehfour (Apr 29, 2009)

KevL said:


> Anyone know if Hamilton will incorporate these movements into their existing jazzmaster chronograph model lineup?


Pretty sure they do.

I was looking at the catalog on their website, and it shows the same movement and specs.

Now the hard part will be finding a dealer who has these, and wont try and cut you deal on NOS


----------



## shifty803 (Jun 12, 2011)

On page 73 of the new catalog (not the pdf page 73, the one that is _numbered _73), there is a new Khaki field auto chrono that looks very cool. It also uses the H21 movement. I really like the look of that, and I need a chrono sub-40mm for my tiny wrists. Maybe I'll hunt around this weekend... Anyone know if that is even released yet?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

The "Pioneer" and "Conservation" varients with those movements are probably "must haves". For some reason, Hamilton seems to consistantly do things right in terms of attractive and functional designs (maybe the "daylight" models being the exception--no one's perfect).

Thanks for the post.

heb


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Whoa, the catalog shows a 41mm Maestro with the new 60h movement and decorated bridge! Uh oh, I hadn't budgeted for adding a new Hamilton to my collection.


----------



## shifty803 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got this info from an AD in response to my question about the new Khaki Auto Chrono (H21 movement):

"The watch hasn't been released yet but it is available for pre-order now. They are telling us it will be delivered in September. This piece retails for $1595. Please let me know what other questions you have."

For reference I think the Jazzmaster Auto Chrono has a retail price of $1495 or thereabouts.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys. The Spirit of Liberty will retail for $1,795 according to my "new products" catalog.
Hamilton is going to incorporate their new movement to all of their chronographs, the spirit of Liberty is just 1 of many watches that will be carrying the H21 movement.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I like the look of the Spirit of Liberty line in general, I just don't like the phrase on the face of the watch! (I mean, I like the phrase in general, I just don't think it looks attractive on a watch face)


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

They all look great. As said above, the 60 hours feature is very tasty indeed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

sgrenald said:


> I like the look of the Spirit of Liberty line in general, I just don't like the phrase on the face of the watch! (I mean, I like the phrase in general, I just don't think it looks attractive on a watch face)


I have this watch and that phrase doesn't bother me one bit. Barely even noticeable unless your examining the watch.


----------



## jnem (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey folks, 
Does any body know anything about the modified shock protection on the cal. h21? I notice it is not the standard Incabloc on a ETA/VAL 7750. Is it shaped like an H for the company? Did hamilton do it themselves or did they have Kif, Incabloc etc... engineer one that would have roughly the same specs as the orig. Incabloc? Any info would help. Ive seen the Spirit of America in person, and with the silver dial, looks very sharp.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

how much are these going for? i like the 41mm maestro. and the 42mm autochrono


----------



## HAD?I DALIBOR (Mar 29, 2010)

@jnem

This is Nivashoc. The same absorber uses Omega 8500 and 9300.


----------

